# Javahmo weather



## Whipl50 (Jan 31, 2006)

For about a week now the weather plugin isn't working on my Javahmo install. Has anhyone noticed the same thing? I get the "error" screen in the thumbnail, and when clicking on it "There is no weather information available for....". It doesn't matter what zip code and city location I put in. I'm guessing the website changed that the plug in references?


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Yep, it's dead. I was just going to post the same thing. They changed the website that was the source for the weather info.

I run JavaHMO on my Linux box and found this in the /var/log/javaHMO.log file (there is probably a similar logfile on the Windows version too):


```
2007-04-14 12:29:40,392 ERROR [Thread-6088] WeatherContainer -
 com.meterware.httpunit.HttpNotFoundException:
Error on HTTP request: 404 NotFound
[http://msnbc.msn.com:80/m/chnk/d/weather_d_src.asp?acid=uspa1020]
```
The weather module for Galleon (the actively supported follow-on to JavaHMO, but won't work with pre-V7 Tivo/DTivo software) gets its data from the  Weather.com XML Data Feed and thus is not affected.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

FWIW, here is a currently "valid" URL for a weather page from MSNBC:

http://weather.msn.com/local.aspx?wealocations=wc:uspa1020

I don't have time this weekend, but (maybe) with some luck and a Java decompiler the base URL within the code could be changed, thus resurecting this applet.

The "luck" part is hoping that MSNBC didn't change the structure of the data on the page which would require a code rewrite.


----------



## Smee (Mar 9, 2005)

goony said:


> I don't have time this weekend, but (maybe) with some luck and a Java decompiler the base URL within the code could be changed, thus resurecting this applet.
> 
> The "luck" part is hoping that MSNBC didn't change the structure of the data on the page which would require a code rewrite.


If only it was going to be that easy. The old format was something similar to this:


```
function makeWeatherObj() { this.swCity = "Tooele"; this.swSubDiv = "UT"; this.swCountry = "USA"; this.swRegion = "United States"; this.swTemp = "61"; this.swTempCel = Math.round((5/9)*(this.swTemp-32)); this.swCIcon = "28"; this.swWindS = "7"; this.swWindD = "WNW"; this.swBaro = "29.91"; this.swHumid = "36"; this.swReal = "61"; this.swUV = "0"; this.swVis = "10.00"; this.swLastUp = "04/06/2007 20:56:00"; this.swConText = "Mostly Cloudy"; this.swFore = "7|1|2|3|4|04/07/2007|04/08/2007|04/09/2007|04/10/2007|04/11/2007|34|30|11|30|11|22|4|21|4|21|68|69|66|56|58|0|10|30|10|30|33|29|29|29|29|23|4|4|4|42|44|48|41|40|38|"; this.swAcid = "USUT0254"; }
```
I havn't found anything similar to this format. Looks like it would need to be re-written. 

Smee


----------



## Smee (Mar 9, 2005)

goony said:


> FWIW, here is a currently "valid" URL for a weather page from MSNBC:
> 
> I don't have time this weekend, but (maybe) with some luck and a Java decompiler the base URL within the code could be changed, thus resurecting this applet.
> 
> The "luck" part is hoping that MSNBC didn't change the structure of the data on the page which would require a code rewrite.


It looks like if we want this module repaired, we are going to have to use the MSN XML feed instead. I can't post it here since I havn't posted enough to be able to include URLs, but if anyone wants to try and take a crack at it before I do, you can message me and I'll send you the link. It will be a bit before I get a chance to sit down and try out the xml feed which will require some regex rework. 

Smee


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

I havent checked out javahmo lately but, if you guys are looking for a format I use firefox plugins but, not sure if's it's able to pull up local radar or the outlook thing. if someone wants take a look at the format here's a link http://forecastfox.mozdev.org/ i think it's pulled from accuweather.com..


----------



## Smee (Mar 9, 2005)

luder said:


> I havent checked out javahmo lately but, if you guys are looking for a format I use firefox plugins but, not sure if's it's able to pull up local radar or the outlook thing. if someone wants take a look at the format here's a link i think it's pulled from accuweather.


I think the XML feed would ve easier to get working. The original feed JavHMO was using was actually a javascript function you were supposed to insert into your page. I am not sure if this was originally intended for MS Frontpage. There were a couple of issues with this feed anyway, one of which is that it seems this feed was being fed on load balanced servers and sometimes we were feed old data depending on which server we hit at the time we went to get an update. The XML feed should be better.

Smee


----------



## Whipl50 (Jan 31, 2006)

Smee, I appreciate your work on this. :up: 
I'd be over my head on that stuff.


----------



## djl25 (May 26, 2005)

If you're not married to the old weather layout, why not just set up the RSS plugin with a feed from weatherunderground? That's how I have the weather on mine, and the forecasts are much more accurate anyway. If you need maps there are plenty of static image weather maps online that can be downloaded with the image plugin.


----------



## Whipl50 (Jan 31, 2006)

djl25 said:


> If you're not married to the old weather layout, why not just set up the RSS plugin with a feed from weatherunderground? That's how I have the weather on mine, and the forecasts are much more accurate anyway. If you need maps there are plenty of static image weather maps online that can be downloaded with the image plugin.


Thanks for the tip. I did just that, and although I wish it had an extended forecast it fills the need for now. I couldn't find a better weather RSS feed.

Thanks. :up:


----------



## dmark1867 (Mar 22, 2005)

I tried a few different RSS feeds, but none of them looked nearly as good as the orginal weather plugin did.


----------



## Smee (Mar 9, 2005)

dmark1867 said:


> I tried a few different RSS feeds, but none of them looked nearly as good as the orginal weather plugin did.


Well then, you'll be happy to note that I found an alternate datafeed for now and recompiled the module. I placed it on DD along with the source file change. We are lucky for now since the data formats are identical.

Smee


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Smee said:


> Well then, you'll be happy to note that I found an alternate datafeed for now and recompiled the module. I placed it on DD along with the source file change. We are lucky for now since the data formats are identical.
> 
> Smee


Thanks, I just saw that. Can't wait til I get home to play with it.


----------



## Smee (Mar 9, 2005)

Da Goon said:


> Thanks, I just saw that. Can't wait til I get home to play with it.


I have made a few more fixes since the last post. Mainly, the local radar map was also broken and is now fixed as were the alerts. Also commented out ACCID lookup code that was still pointing to msnbc, but no longer working.

Smee


----------



## Whipl50 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks Smee, downloaded and installed. I decided to keep my RSS feed as well, it has more detail to the forecasts, but the extended range forecast and radar in one place is hard to beat.

:up:


----------



## nwellner (Jan 29, 2006)

I'd like to download that as well. Where is the DD? (sorry, I don't know what that is)


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

nwellner said:


> I'd like to download that as well. Where is the DD? (sorry, I don't know what that is)


It is another forum we are not allowed to mention here. hint - you are looking for a "deal" on a "database"


----------



## nwellner (Jan 29, 2006)

much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## djl25 (May 26, 2005)

Since it came up in another thread, I thought I'd ask: is the JavaHMO weather plugin dead again?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Yes, it seems that Fandango took over movies.com..?


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

ttodd1 said:


> Yes, it seems that Fandango took over movies.com..?


Uh, what's that got to do with the weather plugin?


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

Although it is the wrong thread, both plug-ins are broken.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

my bad... must have more coffee before typing...


----------



## djl25 (May 26, 2005)

If anyone still on 6.2a is interested, I posted a weather script that works with trickeyplus over at DDB. It's not dependent on JavaHMO at all, since the Tivo is getting the weather feed itself. Search for thread called "Trickeyplus addon package."


----------

